# Fake Service Animals Galore!



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

http://nationalpost.com/news/canada...om-a-world-taken-over-by-fake-service-animals

*'They're s---ing all over': Scenes from a world taken over by fake service animals*
*In-flight dog attacks, Wal-Marts splattered with poop and, yes, dogs with emotional support dogs *



Thankfully, here in Canada, we can actually demand that a pax show us documentary proof that a dog is actually a service animal. Got no proof? Sorry. That snarling "Emotional Support" Pit-Bull is so not coming into my car.


----------



## FourOneFive (Jul 6, 2017)

I can’t stand these “emotional support” animals.

Whatever happened to just drinking your emotions away?


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

if Canada can do it America should be able too! If you’re not blind show me you’re paper


----------



## FourOneFive (Jul 6, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> if Canada can do it America should be able too! If you're not blind show me you're paper


You've heard the Gestapos at Uber, you can't decline service animals otherwise it's an automatic deactivation.

Im gonna bring my emotional support animal on rides as well, a ****ing King Cobra.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

learn the paxhole dog avoidance trick! pull up, see dog, look the other way, drive figure 8 blocks.. wait till they cancel

if they call, pull out yo best I don’t Speka Engrish accent


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

So then I should be able...

To have an emotional support Dog...

AND an emotional support monkey...8>)

Dats my crew...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

FourOneFive said:


> You've heard the Gestapos at Uber, you can't decline service animals otherwise it's an automatic deactivation.


Uber can go right ahead and deactivate me before I cuckold myself to this nonsense.


mark_mark said:


> learn the paxhole dog avoidance trick! pull up, see dog, look the other way, drive figure 8 blocks.. wait till they cancel
> 
> if they call, pull out yo best I don't Speka Engrish accent


Yes! This!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If they say it's an emo animal you have the right to refuse, you only have to take service dogs. Just make sure you have it on dash cam.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

WTF is "emotional support" anyways?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Time to strike take a few days off everyone.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Any time you encounter a dog, start the video recording.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> WTF is "emotional support" anyways?


Well, you know, someone who is upset and instead of raging or clinching or punching something or freezing up, they can pet their emo support animal and let it lick their face.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Rakos said:


> So then I should be able...
> 
> To have an emotional support Dog...
> 
> ...


I have a emotional support Wife

did I say Support! I meant blood sucking



Mole said:


> Time to strike take a few days off everyone.


what city you striking? I'll be right behind you!

jk, a little surge and our strike is over

Or Uber will boost out strike area and watch us scatter


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Well, you know, someone who is upset and instead of raging or clinching or punching something or freezing up, they can pet their emo support animal and let it lick their face.


That's pretty much beastiality then.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Emotional support Shotgun?

I have a doctors note...


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Emotional support Shotgun?
> 
> I have a doctors note...


nice! a little 870 in the 20 size!!! or are you more of a 12 size ladies man! play on player

buck buck!


----------



## Cowwy (Sep 30, 2016)

Have a group of thugs inside the car with you. These bros are my emotional support.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Yup. This picture says it all.

Emotional Support Turkey


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

mark_mark said:


> nice! a little 870 in the 20 size!!! or are you more of a 12 size ladies man! play on player
> 
> buck buck!


benelli 12 gauge with buck shot.

My preferred home defense weapon.

My 38 police special is my every day carry. (Theoretically what I would wear on the job) {hint hint nudge nudge}


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> benelli 12 gauge with buck shot.
> 
> My preferred home defense weapon.
> 
> My 38 police special is my every day carry. (Theoretically what I would wear on the job) {hint hint nudge nudge}


.460 mag here incase a bear breaks in my crib


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

mark_mark said:


> .460 mag here incase a bear breaks in my crib


Too much gun for most, as well as risk of over penetration/collateral damage,

Shotgun is king for home defense for a reason.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Too much gun for most, as well as risk of over penetration/collateral damage,
> 
> Shotgun is king for home defense for a reason.


somthing you need to shoot thru walls

2-10 walls lol


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> http://nationalpost.com/news/canada...om-a-world-taken-over-by-fake-service-animals
> 
> *'They're s---ing all over': Scenes from a world taken over by fake service animals*
> *In-flight dog attacks, Wal-Marts splattered with poop and, yes, dogs with emotional support dogs *
> ...


God damn it, nothing makes me angrier than when Canada does something sensible and correct! The Jealousy is real.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> God damn it, nothing males me angrier than when Canada does something sensible and correct! The Jealousy is real.


they have good bread too


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> WTF is "emotional support" anyways?


Dogs for cat people in denial or in the closet


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/04/opinion/flying-pets-scam-peacock.html
*It's Time to End the Scam of Flying Pets*
New York Times - 5 Feb 2018

One day, we may all owe a debt of gratitude to Dexter the peacock.

At Newark Airport last weekend, a woman tried to board a United Airlines flight with Dexter. She described him as her emotional-support animal. But given that peacocks are large birds and there is not much evidence of their therapeutic benefits, United said no, Dexter could not board.









This passenger waiting for his flight last weekend was not allowed to board. CreditThe Jet Set TV/via Reuters​
A predictable social-media storm ensued, both pro- and anti-peacock. By late last week, United Airlines decided it had enough of making ad hoc decisions about traveling animals and announced a tighter new policy. Dexter, unwittingly, may have struck a blow for sanity.

If you spend any time on planes, you've probably noticed the surge of animals. There have been pigs, monkeys, turkeys, snakes and oh-so-many dogs, often sprawled across crowded cabins. Delta alone flies about 250,000 animals a year - not even counting those tucked inside carry-on bags or checked in cargo holds - more than double how many it flew in 2015.

The number of problems is rising, too. A large part-Labrador mauled a man on a flight to San Diego last summer. A recent Delta news releaseincluded some words that don't normally appear in a corporate news release: "urination/defecation" and "barking, growling, lunging and biting." According to a labor union for flight attendants, more passengers are suffering allergy attacks, and more are arguing, or worse, over animals.

I'm not going to claim that flying pets are one of the country's biggest problems right now. That's a high bar, after all. But I do find this situation to be a fascinating case study of how mass cheating can become acceptable - and how decent people can make decisions that are more selfish than they realize. It is one of the downsides of a modern culture that too often fetishizes individual preference and expression over communal well-being.

This story begins with progress, in the form of a 1986 law forbidding discrimination against handicapped air travelers. The law made sure that physically disabled people could travel with service animals. It also rightly applied to nonphysical disabilities. Some autistic children, for example, function better with a trained dog.

The trouble started when pet owners realized that they could game the system, because airlines did not require much proof of medical need. By claiming one, people could bring an animal on board without putting it in a carry-on bag and without paying a fee that typically runs $125.

It's true that some people honestly believe they have an emotional condition that an animal solves. But they are often confusing their preferences with actual medical needs. As a recent front-page story in The Washington Post dryly put it, the effectiveness of emotional-support animals "is poorly substantiated through studies but widely embraced by the public."

Once animals became more common on planes, the trend fed on itself. Pet owners figured that if other people were cheating the system, they might as well too. A cottage industry sprung up in service of low-level fraud. For $30 on Amazon, you can buy a bright-red dog vest that reads, EMOTIONAL SUPPORT. With a quick web search, you can find a therapist to diagnose you long-distance. Fill out a form, and suddenly you're certified as having an illness that requires animal attention.

All the while, people told themselves they weren't doing anything wrong. (How often have you heard a version of, "_My _pet is friendly and harmless"?) But people weren't thinking about the collective cost of their actions - about the many children afraid of sitting next to a dog, about travelers with serious allergies, about flight attendants charged with keeping cabins safe and, most of all, about truly disabled travelers.

"As a person who is blind, my access rights are being infringed upon when somebody passes off a fake service dog," Tom Panek, an advocate for the blind, told CBS News last week. At airports, disabled travelers with service animals are sometimes getting harassed by fed-up airline employees and passengers. Inside crowded planes, untrained animals have attacked service animals.

The last few weeks may have brought a turning point. First Delta and then United - following L'Affaire Dexter - announced stricter rules, requiring certification of animal training. Ultimately, I hope the Department of Transportation creates a fairly strict uniform rule for all airlines. (It should also ensure safe conditions for animals in cargo holds, which would make people comfortable with checking their pet.)

The whole bizarre situation is a reminder of why trust matters so much to a well-functioning society. The best solution, of course, would be based not on some Transportation Department regulation but on simple trust. People who really needed service animals could then bring on them planes without having to carry documents.

Maybe a trust-based system will return at some point. But it won't return automatically. When trust breaks down and small bits of dishonesty become normal, people need to make a conscious effort to restore basic decency.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

Transport animal and passenger.
After trip, pour some water on rear floor boards.
Photograph and collect cleaning fee.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

SkidRow said:


> Transport animal and passenger.
> After trip, pour some water on rear floor boards.
> Photograph and collect cleaning fee.


I like it!!!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Waiting to hear about an airline pax who tries to bring his “service cow” on board.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> Yup. This picture says it all.
> 
> Emotional Support Turkey
> View attachment 201521


Non stop to Asia


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Non stop to Asia


I'm not quite ready to go full-blown insane yet.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> God damn it, nothing makes me angrier than when Canada does something sensible and correct! The Jealousy is real.


They ain't our hat for nothin!



mark_mark said:


> they have good bread too


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/04/opinion/flying-pets-scam-peacock.html
> *It's Time to End the Scam of Flying Pets*
> New York Times - 5 Feb 2018
> 
> ...


Somebody seriously needs to read The Riot Act to these fake service animal people.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> Waiting to hear about an airline pax who tries to bring his "service cow" on board.


Close~


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> WTF is "emotional support" anyways?


 someone to keeping those of us alone from ending it. Wish I had one but I just have a plain old dog.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> someone to keeping* those of us alone from ending it. *Wish I had one but I just have a plain old dog.


That is what Pandora Radio is for. You should try it out, because music is very powerful!



UberLaLa said:


> Close~
> 
> View attachment 202490


 I don't see a manure bag attached.


----------



## Hail Macbeth (Feb 7, 2017)

I have an emotional support cat. I mean, really, all pets are for emotional support. What else would they be for? It's a little ball of fur that loves you and follows you around. But geez, I wouldn't put my animal in someone's car. Not outside an animal carrier. The hair would get everywhere.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> before I cuckold myself to this


Not sure u know the definition of cuckold. It's not useable in a that sentence.


----------



## Hail Macbeth (Feb 7, 2017)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> Not sure u know the definition of cuckold. It's not useable in a that sentence.


No no let me explain. A cuckold is a man who's being cheated on, but it's also a fetish, in that some men will encourage their wives to get it on with other dudes, sometimes even with them in the room. And then it became a generic term for anyone who didn't agree with some chauvinist concept of how they weren't going to be pushed around in life or be politically correct. So, like, if a friend of a friend wants you to call them 'they' or 'them' instead of 'she,' you teach that ****** a lesson by saying 'she' because you aren't going to be a cuck and you vote for hardass men's men.

Making wedding cakes for gays or supporting socialized medicine or putting up with animals in your car is the kind of thing a limp, weak, liberal pansy who does things like be an 'ally' and watch musicals would do. And this is the kind of man he isn't!

Next time he gets that emotional support peacock in his car, which really ought to be a Dodge or a Ford, he will channel a dragon ball like a combination between Norman Reedus, Frank Sinatra, and Bruce Willis, and throw that emotional support animal into oncoming traffic just like Longshanks threw his gay son's boyfriend out the window in 'Braveheart.'

So I do think 'cuck' makes sense here, as a word.

His women remain under lock and key back at the compound, and he'll kill anyone who lays hands on them, or whines in a high pitch about 'toxic masculinity' and implies poly people are somehow more evolved, those degenerates. You want to put a slobbering ball of fur in HIS MACHINE? Oh HELL no.

He rejects both the animal itself AND the CONCEPT that anyone be so emotionally fragile, so disgustingly weak, that they would need to cuddle something. That person needs a swift kick in the *** and someone to tell them to pull their head out of it, not a frikkin' Bichon Frisee!

He rejects this entire idea just as he rejects the entire masochistic, submissive, faux enlightened postmodernist garbage that would lead men to share their wives. Life is a hard competition to get gold, bitcoins, muscle cars, and stroke the firm barrel of a Kimber .45.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Close~
> 
> View attachment 202490


Hoe. Lee. Shit.

I have a saying: You might say something as a joke, then later on you find out that's really how it goes.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hail Macbeth said:


> No no let me explain. A cuckold is a man who's being cheated on, but it's also a fetish, in that some men will encourage their wives to get it on with other dudes, sometimes even with them in the room. And then it became a generic term for anyone who didn't agree with some chauvinist concept of how they weren't going to be pushed around in life or be politically correct. So, like, if a friend of a friend wants you to call them 'they' or 'them' instead of 'she,' you teach that ****** a lesson by saying 'she' because you aren't going to be a cuck and you vote for hardass men's men.
> 
> Making wedding cakes for gays or supporting socialized medicine or putting up with animals in your car is the kind of thing a limp, weak, liberal pansy who does things like be an 'ally' and watch musicals would do. And this is the kind of man he isn't!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Yam Digger said:


> Yup. This picture says it all.
> 
> Emotional Support Turkey
> View attachment 201521


Some people get distraught at the thought of going hungry.

They like to always have food at hand in case of an emergency.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Some people get distraught at the thought of going hungry.
> 
> They like to always have food at hand in case of an emergency.


Low blood sugar, and all...


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Service animals are always better passengers then the person they are with. I do not mind taking animals. I have had cats, mini dogs, pitbulls, and a great dane in my car as support animals. Never an accident/mess.


----------

